# Hornet Top Tube Decal?



## Ernbar (Dec 11, 2019)

Just a quick question regarding a 1959 Hornet. Did it have the Schwinn script on the top tube or was it left off since it was offered with a tank that also had the Schwinn script?


----------



## Jeff54 (Dec 11, 2019)

Ernbar said:


> Just a quick question regarding a 1959 Hornet. Did it have the Schwinn script on the top tube or was it left off since it was offered with a tank that also had the Schwinn script?



Right, in general if came with tank, although not all did, but, then no top bar decal. Yet without tank then same Schwinn script that's on 1959 tiger, speedster, corvette or other none tank 26" middle weight.  IDK but probably same up to 1968-ish date range. Same with all Schwinn's, far as I no: No decal if tank including later slim-line with tank hooks wielded to frame.  No tank or later; no welded hooks under top bar for slim-line tank,  then use top bar decal.


----------

